# Warhammer 40k- Return to Chaos



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Thsi is my first attempt at anything like this, and this is jsut the epilogue. I hope (if you all like it) for it to become a very long tale. But please it is shit say so, because I do struggle with all this writing stuff and it takes me ages to do, and I don't want to be wasting my time.





The great gates slammed shut and the tower was sealed, outside the warriors of the Thousand Sons legion didn’t even attempt to break in. They accepted their fates and turned assuming defensive positions outside the tower. After the chaotic battling of the last few days a deadly silence filled the air, no one had expected the Wolves to get this close to their goal but they had been lead by the greatest of warriors and were filled with a rage formed through thousands of years of searching, and it was now that it looked certain they would achieve their goal. All of Prospero had been sacked and fewer that one hundred chaos warriors stood ready to defend the artefact against over two thousand wolves.

As the chaos warriors outside the tower stood ready to defend it a single sorcerer from the tower sprinted up to the top and began chanting a great spell to the heavens, the sorcerer was named Hezek, and he was charged with the defence of the tower. After what seemed like hours the sounds of the Wolves was heard once more, they had been beaten back twice, but this time it looked set that the tower would fall. The chaos bolters were raised as in the distance the Wolves crested the hill and came into view. Immediately the silence from moments ago was shattered as bolters began to fire into the oncoming horde. Many of the Wolves dropped but they kept coming until they were met by Grand Sorcerer’s of the Thousand Sons and their mighty psychic barrages, though this slowed them they kept coming. When the two sides crashed in close combat the result should have been clear, in any normal battle the Wolves would tear the Thousand Sons apart, but these were no normal Sons, they were the mighty and legendary Rubic Terminators and they fought on through the lines of Space Wolves defending the tower, and ultimately chaos itself from this great threat. But eventually after mere minutes only two sorcerers’s remained standing fight together performing great acts of magic that cleaved through the lines of Space Wolves until a bullet from a bolt pistol slammed into the chest of one of the sorcerer’s. Alone in his fight Terus, the remaining sorcerer, was surrounded and as one brave Wolf jumped at him he absorbed the magic of Hezek’s spell and was hit my a mighty lightning bolt sent by Tzeentch himself. As the dust cleared Terus could be seen with glowing eyes and a malevolent smile framing his face. ‘Now you shall feel the true power for the Thousand Sons’ he spoke in barely a whisper, though all could hear him.’ And with that he raised his arms and a deadly rain of psychic bolts fell form the sky devastating the enemy ranks until Terus sent an impulse from his arms and like a great plague all fell down dead their screams unable to be heard over the rumbling aftershock of Terus’s power. As he looked over at the scene he smiled at the hundreds of Wolves who lay dead in front of him as he fell life slip away…....



TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

woooo interesting zond a couple spelling mistakes but a good start.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

This is really good!
Would love to see more.


----------

